# Incel denied surgery



## Peak aesthetics (Jun 27, 2022)

This is so brutal. Society gets off on us being incels.


----------



## Peak aesthetics (Jun 27, 2022)

Heartless bitch you denied him a prom date.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 27, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> Heartless bitch you denied him a prom date.


she denied him everything


----------



## BlackLooks (Jun 27, 2022)

He needs surgery


----------



## Mustascend (Jun 27, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> This is so brutal. Society gets off on us being incels.



Looking """"""normal"""""" doesn't mean you're sexually desirable. You should never accept who you are if it means you'll never get a shred of romantic experience. Those surgeons are pathetic


----------



## incel194012940 (Jun 27, 2022)

Mustascend said:


> Looking """"""normal"""""" doesn't mean you're sexually desirable. You should never accept who you are if it means you'll never get a shred of romantic experience. Those surgeons are pathetic


This is a foundation with thousands of applicants and a limited amount of resources. There's nothing bluepilled or pathetic about distributing (charity) resources in the most efficient way for the biggest changes.

There are little kids with their faces literally melted off


----------



## .... (Jun 27, 2022)

Brutal man. What surgery could even fix this?


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jun 27, 2022)

.... said:


> Brutal man. What surgery could even fix this?


bimax


----------



## BoneDensity (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## fuckedupmanlet (Jun 27, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> This is so brutal. Society gets off on us being incels.



Holy shit that’s brutal, imagine your family and friends making fun of your shit bones and recession and then GASLIGHTING you into thinking that nothing’s wrong with you and you’re “good just the way you are.” Fuck those people. I hope he goes to Alfaro and get the Trimax he deserves.


----------



## .... (Jun 27, 2022)

If this was his villain origin story, I would understand why


----------



## Ekil73_YT (Jun 27, 2022)

Guys his facial development is NORMAL, he will out-grow his minor flaws. He must have BDD to consider surgery as a perfectly healthy young man!


----------



## russiancel (Jun 27, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> bimax


trimax with some implants, after solo trimax he would look like typical normie so invisible still


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jun 27, 2022)

notice how the dumb bitch giggled for a brief moment when saying the word "handsome"

it's ovaaaaa


----------



## Lawton88 (Jun 27, 2022)

A female with that chin gets approved for surgery.


----------



## 6.5PSL (Jun 27, 2022)

Family members are always the most bluepilled, it's sad. Like if a mom's son is a recessed (facially and hair) fat loser she'll still think girls like him. It's so brutal.


----------



## skinnytwink (Jun 27, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> bimax


how much movement would he have needed it looks like 15mm at least


----------



## zap (Jun 27, 2022)

mom and dad probably called that woman up and told her to say that.
mummy's handsome young boy just needs to get a haircut and be confident


----------



## Meteor21 (Jun 27, 2022)

I hate most people, they don't want to help you, just get in your way.


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Jun 27, 2022)

"Jesus.... he couldn't rope even if he wanted to."


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 27, 2022)

Fuck rhats harsh, but I guess other people had more severe trauma and needed it more idk.

He should just save up and get it done


----------



## Hiraeth (Jun 27, 2022)

Peak aesthetics said:


> This is so brutal. Society gets off on us being incels.



Dude could get play but he never looksmaxed. Hair is horrible, fat af, wears glasses instead of contacts, no braces, no style. He has decent eyes and eyebrows.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jun 27, 2022)

skinnytwink said:


> how much movement would he have needed it looks like 15mm at least


atleast 10cm advancement


----------



## Meteor21 (Jun 27, 2022)

gymmaxedhorse said:


> "Jesus.... he couldn't rope even if he wanted to."


💀💀💀


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jun 27, 2022)

"You should ask a woman's advice. Women have a great eye for these things!"


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Dude could get play but he never looksmaxed. Hair is horrible, fat af, wears glasses instead of contacts, no braces, no style. He has decent eyes and eyebrows.


Fully softmaxxes that guy might be able to the point where he can date unattractive, desperate women.

This guy would benefit so much from jaw/chin surgery it's unreal.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jun 28, 2022)

DankForce1 said:


> Fully softmaxxes that guy might be able to the point where he can date unattractive, desperate women.


Maybe desperate femcels with self-esteem issues, and they would still not want to be seen iwth a guy who looks like this in public.


----------



## rand anon (Jun 28, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> Dude could get play but he never looksmaxed. Hair is horrible, fat af, wears glasses instead of contacts, no braces, no style. He has decent eyes and eyebrows.


----------



## Hipcel (Jun 28, 2022)

skinnytwink said:


> how much movement would he have needed it looks like 15mm at least


Probably IMDO or jaw distraction osteogenesis. Genio max and 20mm lower distraction plus high cut Lefort 1 with CCW rotation.

Ideally Lefort 2, but he won't get it.


----------



## FootLongDong (Jun 28, 2022)

If he had a vagene he’d get liposuction and a boob job on top


----------



## Hiraeth (Jun 28, 2022)

rand anon said:


>


not saying he would get a 10/10 girl I’m just sayin he could get somthin


----------



## Hiraeth (Jun 28, 2022)

DankForce1 said:


> Fully softmaxxes that guy might be able to the point where he can date unattractive, desperate women.
> 
> This guy would benefit so much from jaw/chin surgery it's unreal.


Yeah I agree. Although is he only got the surgery and never soft maxed he would still either be an incel or get very low quality women


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (Jun 28, 2022)

Mogs me


----------



## rand anon (Jun 28, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> not saying he would get a 10/10 girl I’m just sayin he could get somthin


Without hardmaxxing at most he could get a PSL 3.5 foid. I'd rather rope


----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 29, 2022)

6.5PSL said:


> Family members are always the most bluepilled, it's sad. Like if a mom's son is a recessed (facially and hair) fat loser she'll still think girls like him. It's so brutal.


My mother is open to cosmetic procedures. She's had some done herself (she's 53 and looks late 30s) like fillers and just takes very good care of her skin, and she believes if you have something you can fix that'll improve your confidence you should go ahead and fix it.

And right now, she isn't too negative towards me getting maxiofacial surgery when I'm an adult.

Though I need to say the stars kind of aligned for me on this one in general this isn't the case
Every situation is individual


----------



## Hiraeth (Jun 29, 2022)

rand anon said:


> Without hardmaxxing at most he could get a PSL 3.5 foid. I'd rather rope


Tbh idk too much about the "PSL" rating system, but he could get to lowtier normie with softmaxingd


----------



## rand anon (Jun 29, 2022)

Hiraeth said:


> but he could get to lowtier normie with softmaxingd


they'll create even more subhuman children, ovER


----------

